# cm10 still to dim in auto outside



## jacko1 (Aug 1, 2011)

how do I set it to max brightness outside while using auto brightness 
in custom settings in display what values do I change to achieve that 
that would be greatly appreciated


----------



## ImaComputa (Sep 8, 2011)

I'm curious about this also.


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

I bet it's in the advanced backlight settings - which I think is under display settings. There are a lot of brightness tweaks in there...


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

Here are my settings for CM10 automatic backlight. They are set up so that when you are inside they are dimmer than stock, to save some battery. Once you go outside, they get a lot brighter. I drive a Jeep with the top off 9 months out of the year, so it's hard to see the screen while I'm driving (I know, I know







) on stock settings.

Window length = 10s
Reset threshold = disabled
Sample interval = 2s
Use Custom = checked
Screen dim level = 20 (default)
Edit other levels... = see attached pics
Allow light decrease = checked
Decrease hysterisis = 50%

Right now on CM10, you don't want to change the number of light sensor levels (the 'Set number of levels' button at the bottom). There is a bug where it will just max out the brightness if you change the number of levels.

Took me about a month of messing with it to get them where I like them. The only lower value I changed was the first to '5'. The backlight kept jumping up & down when it was on 6.

You gotta tinker with them yourself if you don't like these. You won't mess anything up. Just hit 'Load defaults' button at the top to restore stock settings.


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

Updated my last post, just wanted to make sure you caught that Jacko


----------



## ImaComputa (Sep 8, 2011)

The screen column with the 20-255 setting is the screen brightness, correct? What do the upper and lower columns represent?


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

ImaComputa said:


> The screen column with the 20-255 setting is the screen brightness, correct? What do the upper and lower columns represent?


What the sensor is reading.


----------



## TenderloinShadow (Nov 4, 2011)

these settings are great, but would be annoying for us crackflashers to constantly set up. Hopefully one of our devs will be able to get this incorporated into the ROMs


----------



## jacko1 (Aug 1, 2011)

i agree
and brkshr thanks


----------



## wera750 (Sep 23, 2011)

TenderloinShadow said:


> these settings are great, but would be annoying for us crackflashers to constantly set up. Hopefully one of our devs will be able to get this incorporated into the ROMs


Just stop wiping









sent from my aokp'd sg3


----------

